# Gerüchteküche :Legale Spots in raum Osnabrück,GMHütte



## KD-BigHit_2009 (8. März 2010)

Hallo an alle Biker, Freerider, Downhiller, und Dirtbiker in raum Osnabrück und umgebung. Ich dachte ich mach mal ein treat auf wo wir Infos sammel können über Strecken in raum Osnabrück und gerüchte über legale Spots. 

Ob Piesberg, Dörenberg, Hüggel, Hilter Steinbruch usw

Ich hoffe hier kommt was zusammen, fänd ich echt gut. 
MFG KD-BigHit_2009


----------



## derearl (17. März 2010)

Bezüglich der legalen Spots ist wohl wirklich was drann, zumindest gibt es bei der Stadt jemanden der sich mit den Waldbesitzern und Pächtern auseinandersetzt, um eine legale Möglichkeit zu finden. Name habe ich gerade nicht parat, aber es ist die gleiche Person, die auch für die "Terra-Vita"-Wege hier in Osna verantwortlich ist. Name kann ich aber auf Wunsch per PN geben. 
Habe die Infos von Kalles (Biketreff Hilter). Die Waldbesitzer sind wohl zunehmend unerfreut über den Besucher mit schweren Rändern  hier rund um Osnabrück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (18. März 2010)

He derearl 
Ja sowas in der richtung hab ich letztens auch gehört.
Und angeblich sollen die chancen nicht schlecht stehen.
Hab gehört das die Stadt Osnabrück/Iburg daführ sind.Weil wegen Torismus.Dörenberg richtung Iburg runter, Zickzackweg wenn dir das was sagt, soll ewentuell so eine legale Strecke werden.
 Und auch so sollte der Radsport in der hinsich mal vorrangetrieben werden ! Kann doch nicht sein das alle anderen Sportarten so unterstützt werden nur der Rad sport nicht.Ich hab gehört das es da so nen Problem gibt mit Haftflicht usw, aber da muss es doch irgend wie nen weg geben.
Sollen die einfach nen Radsportferein Osnabrück aufmachen oder so was....

MFG KD


----------



## derearl (18. März 2010)

Also ich bin mal gespannt was dabei heraus kommt. 
Ich denke ich werde den Herrn ggf. mal anschreiben um den aktuellen Stand zu erfahren. 

Welche rechtlichen Probleme bestehen kann ich nicht sagen, denn dafür habe ich mich zu wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt. Ich meine aber mal gelesen zu haben das NS grundsätzlich von seinen Forst und Waldgesetzen recht radfreundlich ist, da es IIRC z.B keine 2m Regel gibt. Von daher ist Radfahren mal grundsätzlich überall auf Wegen im Wald erlaubt solange Sie kein Provatgrundstück sind, oder gegenteiliges beschildert ist. Kann mich da aber auch irren...
Worauf ich hinaus will: Vor diesem Hintegrund wäre eine "Legalisierung" des Zickzackweg ja unnötig, da man hier eh hätte fahren dürfen. Aber vielleicht meinst du ja auch die vielen kleinen wild angelegten Strecken rund um den Zickzackweg bzw. weiter unten.

Wenn das den Tourismus fördern soll, erwarte ich aber ein bisschen mehr als einfach nur grünes Licht der Waldbesitzer, das man hier mit dem Rad bergab fahren darf. Aber es wäre ein Anfang! Wenn der gemacht ist kann man weiter sehen.


----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (18. März 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob das alles klappt? Und hoffe das es auch nicht all zu lange dauert ! Die breiten Waldwege runter zu fahren hab ich auch keine lust zu erlich gesagt. Man möchte ja schon gern ein paar schöne Sprünge, Anlieger, North-Shor usw. haben.


----------



## derearl (22. März 2010)

Habe heute Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen. 

Man befindet sich derzeit noch am Anfang der Planung. Es geht zunächst erstmal darum ein Verständnis der Interessen auf beiden Seiten herzustellen. Hierfür wird es in Kürze Informationen in Form von Informationsblättern geben und die betroffenen Waldbesitzer angeschrieben. 

Aktuelle befindet man sich mit dem Landkreis und der Stadt Iburg in Gesprächen, um einen möglichen Ort zu finden. Aber die Planungen stehen dort noch am Anfang, da es hier noch eine ganze Reihe von Fragen zu klären gibt. 

Der Kontkt zur lokalen DH/FR Szene, sowie zur DIMB wurde hergestellt. Wäre ja schön wenn sich welche aus der lokalen DH-Szene hier mal melden könnten.

Wichtig ist jetzt am Anfang nicht noch zusätzlich Öl ins Feuer zu gießen und möglichst nicht abseits der Wege zu fahren, und erst Recht nicht die vorhanden wilden Strecken weiter auszubauen. Dies würde die Verhandlung nur weiter erschweren. Damit fällt man den Leuten die gerade versuchen etwas legales zu erschaffen nur in den Rücken, und das ist sicher nicht unserem Interesse.

Aber grundsätzlich schaue ich den Dingen sehr positiv entgegen und bin zuversichtlich das man hier eine gute Lösung findet!


----------



## Kalles (23. März 2010)

Hallo

Ich schaue dem Thema auch positiv Entgegen, zumal die Behörde auf uns zugekommen ist und versucht die negative Meinung gegenüber den MTB-lern in der Öffentlichkeit u. den Waldbesitzern zu verbessern.
Ich glaube das wir gut zusammen arbeiten können, wenn alle mitmachen u. nicht einige meinen querschießen zu müssen. 
Wenn es was neues gibt werde ich euch informieren.

 Anderes Thema

Wie ihr seht geht es wieder bergauf mit dem Wetter. Jetzt Samstag haben wir bei uns ein Bikeevent, Frühlingserwachen.
Wo? Bei www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Testbikeflotte von Lappierre erwartet euch mit Hersteller Infostand und geführte Touren.
Außerdem bieten wir geführte Touren auf den Testrädern von Specialized (Enduro-Stumpjumper-Epic-Epic 29er-Safire) und Scott (Genius in Gr.M u. L-u. das neue Voltage FR 20-natürlich steht auch mein Ransom 20 zur Verfügung).

Ein großes Programm erwartet euch, Modenschau Radbekleidung, Trailshow mit Ann-Kristin Bettenhausen, Bikelimbo und Bunny-Hop Contest, Funny Bike Contest, BMX Stund Show, Tombola-(1.Preis ein Fahrrad), Kaffee u. Kuchen vom Tus Hilter unter der Schirmherrschaft von Jens Pöttger, Würstchen u. Getränke.

Für die, die es brauchen haben wir auch einen E-Bike Track, Probefahrten sind selbstverständlich möglich, schon mal den Antrieb fürs MTB testen.

Wenn ihr alle mitmacht wird der Bär los sein. 

Ich freue mich auf euch u. auf schönes Wetter

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## derearl (4. Mai 2010)

Ich habe nochmal nach dem aktuellen Stand gefragt und folgendes Erfahren:

Die erwähnten Informationsblätter gehen jetzt die Tage in den Druck und werden an die Waldbesitzer verschickt. Weiter soll es noch diesen Monat ein öffentliches Treffen geben. Der Termin steht noch nicht fest, soll aber in der lokalen Presse bekannt gegeben werden. 

Ziel des Treffens ist es unter anderem in etwa abschätzen zu können wie groß die Zielgruppe denn eigentlich ist. Daher hofft man auf zahlreiches Erscheinen. 

Ich fände es gut wenn ihr, sobald ihr von einem solchen Termin erfahren habt, diesen hier posten könntet, und diesen an alle die ihr kennt in der Region weitergeben würdet.


----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei ! Um so mehr um so besser !!! 
Wenn ich was höre von einem Termin werd ich sofort ne rundmail rausschicken ! Es geht ja jetzt darum zu schauen wie groß die Zielgruppe ist um zu schauen ob sich der Aufwand lohnt... richtig ? 
MFG KD


----------



## Snurb (16. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen.

Die Infobriefe für Waldbesitzer werden gerade verschickt und die angesprochenen *Info-Flyer* für uns Biker sind druckfrisch am Start... In den Flyern werden *"Listen"* erwähnt, in die sich alle eintragen sollen, die an legalen Streckenlösungen interessiert sind. Damit (und mit dem erwähnten öffentlichen Treffen) möchte der LK herausfinden, wie groß das Interesse wirklich ist. Die Listen zum Eintragen liegen derzeit zum Beispiel in Hilter bei Radsport Schriever oder auch in Iburg bei Radel Bluschke. 

Also wer im Dörenberg fährt macht sich für die gute Sache auf den Weg und fährt nach Iburg in den Ort runter und trägt sich ein. In der Woche ist dort bis 19h und Sa. bis 13/14h jemand da...!!!
(Es wird übrigens nur Name, Mailadresse und Unterschift verlangt! *Also keine Angst, es handelt sich nicht um eine "Spitzelaktion" des LK!)*


Die Flyer erhaltet ihr auch in den genannten Läden oder die nächsten Tage im Wald. Es ist bei den Arbeitstreffen (mit LK, Waldbesitzern, Forst, Stadt GMH und Iburg, Jägern und Bikern) vereinbart worden, dass wir die Flyer selbst unter uns verteilen. Nehmt euch also gleich zwei drei mehr mit und gebt sie an bekannte oder auch unbekannte Biker die ihr trefft weiter.

Wichtig wird auch sein, dass wir Biker zeigen, dass wir gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen können. In den Flyern wird dazu aufgerufen sich zu organisieren (wo auch immer das hier lokal passiert). Als eine Möglichkeit wird der *TuS Hilter* genannt. Wir haben dort vor knappzwei Jahren eine *Radsportabteilung* gegründet und sind mittlerweile Mitglied beim BDR. Als Radsportabeilung "betreiben" wir eine kleine aber feine Dirtanlage in Hankenberge. Einige kennen es vielleicht... Beim LK kam dies sehr positiv an und es macht für den Anfang Sinn, bestehende Vereinsstrukturen zu nutzen, als "einfach mal irgendwie" einen Verein zu Gründen. Da hängt ja einiges dran... Meldet euch bei Interesse also beim TuS Hilter und *laßt euch den Kontkat zum Abteilungsleiter MTB-Radsport geben*. Und dann... Mitglied werden - es lohnt sich  

Der Verein kann dann, bei einer legalen Streckenlösung als Träger fungieren. Die Mitglieder wären, nach genauen Absprachen mit Stadt, LK und Forst dann voraussichtlich auch mit dem Bau, sowie mit Pflege, Instandhaltung und "Regeleinhaltung" betraut. Ähnliche Modelle gibt es z.B. an den Kletterfelsen in Ibbenbüren.

So genug geschwafelt. Laßt uns mal das öffentliche Treffen abwarten, von dem ich leider auch noch keinen Termin kenne. Da wird man sich dann sicherlich sehen.

Grüße


----------



## derearl (16. Mai 2010)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snurb (16. Mai 2010)

Gern geschehen.

Sorry, das noch nicht früher mehr durchgedrungen ist. Dem LK war es ein Anliegen mit nicht zu vielen Köchen die Suppe zu kochen... Ist ja bekannt was dann passiert. Was auf keinen Fall heißen soll, dass nur die kochen können die derzeit beteiligt sind 

MfG


----------



## Snurb (19. Mai 2010)

So, 
hier nun der Termin für das angesprochene öffentliche Treffen beim LK: Das ganze findet am 27. Mai 2010 ab 18.30h statt. Ich denke, dass es in einem größeren Raum / Saal des LK-Gebäudes am Osnabrücker Zoo sein wird. Kann das hier die Tage nochmal posten... oder entnehmt es der Presse. 

MfG


----------



## derearl (21. Mai 2010)

Hi, hier der Link zum Artikel in der lokalen Presse:

http://www.landkreis-osnabrueck.de/...itionierter-sport-oder-waldfrevel.html?type=2

Bin mal gespannt wie viele kommen werden.

Earl


----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (25. Mai 2010)

Hoffendlich sind morgen viele Leute da. 
Ich werd da sein


----------



## derearl (25. Mai 2010)

KD-BigHit_2009 schrieb:


> Hoffendlich sind morgen viele Leute da.
> Ich werd da sein



Morgen? Wohl eher übermorgen. Do, der 27.


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwochs um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sehr "Wichtig"
Morgen Abend ist für jeden MTB Fahrer eine Pflichtveranstatung im Kreishaus Osnabrück am Schölerberg um 18 Uhr 30, ganz hinten links im Kreishaus.
Je mehr Anwesende, um so mehr die Aussicht auf Erfolg unserer Anliegen.
Das Kreishaus muß überfüllt sein, damit die Behörde den Bedarf erkennt.

Wir alle hoffen auf Jeden!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diddie40 (26. Mai 2010)

Snurb schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> . Als eine Möglichkeit wird der *TuS Hilter* genannt. Wir haben dort vor knappzwei Jahren eine *Radsportabteilung* gegründet und sind mittlerweile Mitglied beim BDR. Als Radsportabeilung "betreiben" wir eine kleine aber feine Dirtanlage in Hankenberge. Einige kennen es vielleicht... Beim LK kam dies sehr positiv an und es macht für den Anfang Sinn, bestehende Vereinsstrukturen zu nutzen, als "einfach mal irgendwie" einen Verein zu Gründen. Da hängt ja einiges dran... Meldet euch bei Interesse also beim TuS Hilter und *laßt euch den Kontkat zum Abteilungsleiter MTB-Radsport geben*. Und dann... Mitglied werden - es lohnt sich
> 
> ...


 
auf eurer homepage ist allerdings njchts zu finden von einer radsport mountainbike abteilung. oder habe ich das nur nicht gefunden?

werde morgen auch kommen, klingt ja vielversprechend.


----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (27. Mai 2010)

Hab Urlaub, und die Wochentage sitzen gerade nicht so 
Bin auf jeden Fall heute da....


----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (28. Mai 2010)

*! WICHTIG WICHTIG ! Eure Meinung ist gefragt !

*So, nach der Invormationsveranstaltung im Landkreis Osnabrück bin ich mir sich, wenn wir Biker zusammen an einem Strang ziehen und konkrete Pläne gemeinsam erarbeiten und an den Landkreis weitergeben haben wir gute Chancen.
Nun müssen wir gezielt Vorschläge, Wünsche usw. sammeln.
Zu dem brauchen wir viele Leute, Biker die für die Sache sind.

*Was auf jeden Fall stehen muss !
*Mein erster Vorschlag und wichtigster wie ich denke um einen Anfang zu machen!!!

Intressengemeinschaft *+* Namensgebung
Wir brauchen einen Namen für unsere Intressengemeinschaft mit dem wir uns Identifizieren können und der einen gute Wiedererkennungswert hat.
Man sollte erkennen wie viele Biker dieser Gemeinschaft angehören.
Nun habe ich zwei Vorschläge wie man dieses realisieren könnte

*1. Forum
*Mountainbikeforum der Internet Bike Community ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/ )
Dort könnte man eine Benutzergruppe beitreten, also unsere Intressengemeinschaft.
Hier würden dann alle Informationen ausgetauscht usw. 
Auch die Anzahl der Biker wird hier angezeigt die der Gemeinschaft angehören.

*2. Eigene Webseite
*Jemand erklärt sich bereit eine Webseite auf die Beine zu stellen,
wo man sich über die Fortschritte informieren, Vorschläge, Verbesserungen und
Wünsche aüßern kann.Dort müssten sich dann alle Biker anmelden damit man eine konkrete Zahl hat.

So ich könnte jetzt noch einiges mehr schreiben.
Wie könnte die Strecke aussehen u.s.w. Doch das ist erst mal unwichtig.
Wichtig ist zunächste das wir Biker uns strukturieren und als Gemeinschaft, die zeigt 
das wir es wollen und ernst nehmen, auftreten.  

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit

K.D.

P.S.: Verbesserungsvorschläge, wie auch Kritik sind erwünscht.


----------



## MoRis (29. Mai 2010)

nabend, wurde gestern von KD-BigHit 2009 angeschrieben. 

Hab mir mal alles durchgelesen, also geht es hier jetzt nur um osnabrück?? 

Weil ich komme aus Steinhagen nähe Bielefeld und hier gibt es auch SEHR VIELE biker allein schon in steinhagen min.20.

Mit einem legen trail wär uns auch sehr geholfen, da ich persönlich auch scon von einem genervten Gründstücksbesitzer angesprochen wurde...

Aber es gibt warscheinlich auch wieder andere Gesetze in NRW als wie in Niedersachen.
Ride on


----------



## dirtydude (29. Mai 2010)

also eine eigene homepage wäre natürlich nice!  zur strecke würde ich sagen wäre es denke ich fast unumgänglich das auch anfänger sie fahren können bzw. besser noch 2-4 strecken unterschiedlicher schwierigkeitwgrade(zb gekennzeichnet wie skipisten) von denen viell. 1-2 in regelmäßigen abständen umgebaut werden( durchgeführt und finanziert von mitgliedern der ig) aber wie KD-BigHit_2009 schon sagte wichtiger ist jetzt erstmal die ig/ masse und bedarf zeigen!! also wenn jemand"mal eben" ne hp zaubern kann bitte!! link verteilen, biddeee.. also sonst wie ebenfalls schon vorgeschlagen hier eine gruppe bilden id sich alle ernst gemeinten interessebten anmelden.. force force force kollegen...!!! bin gespannt was sich entwickeln lässt aus os und umgebung!!


----------



## Thomas_v2 (29. Mai 2010)

Die Veranstaltung am 27.5. wurde vom Landkreis Osnabrück ausgerichtet. Vielleicht muss man nochmal erwähnen, dass die Veranstaltung nicht in erster Linie dazu diente die Wünsche der MTBer zu befriedigen, sondern weil sich viele Waldbesitzer/Jäger etc. (eben aus dem Landkreis Osnabrück) beschwert haben. Als Lösungsansatz für dieses Problem könnte eben eine legale Strecke dienen, auf die sich die Fahrerei dann konzentriert (konzentrieren sollte).

Die dort geschilderte Gesetzeslage war ebenso das niedersächsische Waldgesetz. In NRW sieht es aber soweit wie ich es überflogen habe ähnlich aus (keine 2 Meter Regel, fahren im Wald prinzipiell erlaubt, allerdings nicht abseits der Wege).
Weil Osnabrück Stadt und Landkreis nochmal verschiedene Abteilungen sind, fällt z.B. der Piesberg garnicht mehr unter den Einflussbereich von Timo Klüttig (Ansprechpartner beim LkOS). Allerdings hat er natürlich einen kürzeren Draht zu anderen Bereichen, und will versuchen dort das Thema auch nochmal anzusprechen.

Ein legaler Trail wäre ebenso nur in einem Nicht-Naturschutzgebiet möglich. In einem Naturschutzgebiet (NSG) so etwas einzurichten dürfte beinahe unmöglich sein :-(. In diesem Falle "leider" sind große Teile vom Teutoburger Wald NSG. Die Karten der Naturschutzgebiete lassen sich in Niedersachsen und NRW mittlerweile alle online abfragen (Link hatte ich im Bielefelder Thread mal gepostet).
Der Dörenberg ist z.B. kein NSG, und der Piesberg ist eh sowas von zerbombt und verseucht dass es dort keinen Naturschützer stören sollte.

Trotzdem könnte es vielleicht interessant sein, sogar eine etwas überregionalere IG einzurichten. In Bielefeld gibt es ja auch mehrere bergaborientierte Fahrer, und die Probleme sind dort ebenso vorhanden.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (29. Mai 2010)

Für alle die nicht dabei waren habe ich mal das bei der Veranstaltung ausgelegte Faltblatt eingescannt. Auf der letzten Seite stehen auch die entsprechenden Ansprechpartner.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30189


----------



## derearl (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin zunächst für eine IG hier im Forum. Beim Namen bin ich da leidenschaftslos. Ich denke am wichtigsten ist erstmal überhaupt eine Plattform zu bilden auf sich alle Interessierten zu diesem Thema organisieren können. 

Was ist eigentlich mit dieser Untergruppe Teuteburger Wald des DIMB, die existieren soll? Wäre das auch eine Alternative sich dort zu organisieren?

Über diese Plattform hinaus fände ich aber auch eine Mailverteiler gut, über den in regelmäßigen Abständen über Neuigkeiten informiert wird. Ich könnte so etwas ggf. einrichten, sofern das noch nicht geschehen ist.

Eine eigene Webseite halte ich zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt für Overkill. Wenn es konkreter wird kann man das vielleicht nochmal neu bewerten. Lieber erstmal die vorhandenen Infrastrukturen nutzen um Fahrt aufzunehmen.

Wie kompliziert ist es denn hier eine solche IG einzurichten? Denke das dies schnell erledigt ist. 

Bleibt die Frage: 


Wer richtet diese ein?
Wie soll Sie heissen?
Earl


----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (29. Mai 2010)

Wollte fragen ob die Biker aus der Arbeitsgruppe sich hier  vorstellen könnten. So fern sie hier im Forum aktiv sind. Denn sie  kommen mit dem Landkreis,Waldbesitzern,Forstamt usw zusammen und  vertreten unsere Meinung.
Möchte euch nichts aufdrücken, aber fänd ich echt ganz nett.

Zudem würde ich gerne ein paar Vorschläge für die Namensgebung der IG  haben, da ich mich bereit erklären würde hier im Forum ein Gruppe auf zu  machen wo dann alle beitreten können.

Ersten Vorschlag hab ich schon bekommen.

z.B.Wald und Rad Teutoburgerwald

In dieser Gruppe können wir dann weiter planen ob wir eine Webseite aufmachen, infos austauschen usw.

MFG KD


----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (30. Mai 2010)

so, mach jetzt ne gruppe auf. da der name noch später besprochen werden kann denk ich mir jetzt erst mal einen aus. ich sag dann sofort bescheid wenn die gruppe steht.

MFG KD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (31. Mai 2010)

*Intressengemeinschaft IG steht

Teutobiker

@mailverteile is auch bald am start. Warten damit aber noch da die Listen die bei den Fahrradhändlern ausligen propenvoll seien sollten.

Wer möchte kann natürlich jetzt schon beitreten !

MFG KD

*


----------



## MoRis (31. Mai 2010)

Teutobiker hört sich gut hab ich in meinem Praktikum als mediengestalter nen paar logos zu gemacht


----------



## Totoxl (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habe zwar keinen großen Plan was solche Dinge angeht, aber ich möchte mich wenigstens mit meiner Stimme als Biker beteiligen. In Lingen gibt es auch einen guten Schwung Bergabradler und die werden die Sache auch mit unterstützen.


----------



## KD-BigHit_2009 (4. Juni 2010)

*Super ! Danke an alle Biker die die Teutobikeraktion unterstützen ! Es sind schon zahlreiche Leute der IG Teutobiker beigetret ! Und es werden immer mehr ! Zusammen schaffen Wir das !*

*Gruß KD*


----------



## --SteveBohmte-- (17. Juni 2010)

Gibt es denn noch nix neues zu diesem Thema?


----------



## derearl (17. Juni 2010)

--SteveBohmte-- schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch nix neues zu diesem Thema?



Schau mal hier vorbei:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=526

Gruß Earl


----------

